# How long to run carbon to remove copper



## Cal (Feb 20, 2006)

I did the ick battle thing. I treated with salt/copper/high temp. Now I need to get my tank back in line. In the middle of everything, I added a XP3 filter, but I have kept my 2 Whisper 3's running. Talk about clear water. I'm going to eliminate the HOB filter's, but I'm using them to pull out the copper. How long should I leave them running. Thank's.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Carbon usually runs it's life after two-three weeks and then needs to be replace since it absorbs all it could. I would imagine that long if you want to be sure to remove everything. But I think a week or two would be sufficient enough.

-John N.


----------



## star rider (Feb 27, 2006)

Copper is a heavy metal(I think) and removed via carbon filtration slowly along with the carbon...

I believe the most effective way to reduce the copper in the tank is to do water changes.

It is my understanding tho that you may not be able to remove all of the copper..some trace will remain..but I belive that it will have been "diluted" enough to not cause too many problems.
(this varies with different articles I have read)

also copper will leech into the subsrtate and slowly leech back out over time.


----------



## Cal (Feb 20, 2006)

Guess I'll keep doing the water change's. I wonder if there is some type of copper remover.


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

If the copper was chelated and the carbon fresh, the chelated material was likely pulled out quickly. If the copper was in the tank long enough for the chelator to break down, the copper likely came out of solution and like iron is in the substrate indefinitely until mobilized by local conditions.


----------

